# Should he be charged?



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 11, 2009)

I know there is already a thread about the guy who shot the Florida Panther but it seems to have gotten off track many times.  

My only question is why wouldn't he be charged??   It is pretty dumb to think he wouldn't considering a neighboring state has a living breathing population of large cats.


----------



## redneckcamo (Oct 11, 2009)

was he in fear for his life when he shot the cat ?


----------



## Randy (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't think it is considered a game animal in this state?  Nor is it any kind of protected species in this state.  As such it would fall under the same rules as yotes I would think?


----------



## jonkayak (Oct 12, 2009)

Randy said:


> I don't think it is considered a game animal in this state?  Nor is it any kind of protected species in this state.  As such it would fall under the same rules as yotes I would think?



Considering the Florida Panther is on the Endangered Spcies Act List  and the yoyes are not I think you may be wrong. 

http://www.fws.gov/endangered/factsheets/ESA_basics.pdf



> The ESA makes it unlawful for a person
> to take a listed animal without a permit.
> Take is defined as “to harass, harm,
> pursue, hunt, shoot, wound, kill, trap,
> ...


----------



## CamoCop (Oct 12, 2009)

yes he should be charged.  ignorance to the law is no excuse.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 12, 2009)

The Endangered Species Act is a crock of hooey for any number of reasons.  Furthermore, if the western panther is not on the list and they can only be told apart by a genetic test, the govt should be required to plainly mark all of the ones they want to save and to insure that these government panthers do not trespass onto private land.  

In my opinion, charging this man would be another government travesty.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2009)

Randy said:


> I don't think it is considered a game animal in this state? Nor is it any kind of protected species in this state. As such it would fall under the same rules as yotes I would think?


 
That would be an incorrect assumption. There are regular bulletins posted in S. Ga. regarding sightings of a Fla. Panther and reminding folks the penalty for killing one. Some folks like killing things just because they are different from what they normally see. If they'd stick to killing just for food this discussion wouldn't be happening. I seriously doubt he was in any danger from the cat.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 12, 2009)

JustUs4All said:


> The Endangered Species Act is a crock of hooey for any number of reasons.  Furthermore, if the western panther is not on the list and they can only be told apart by a genetic test, the govt should be required to plainly mark all of the ones they want to save and to insure that these government panthers do not trespass onto private land.
> 
> In my opinion, charging this man would be another government travesty.




How far away is the closest breeding population of the Mountain Lion of the west??  How close is the closest viable population of  "Florida Panther"??  Here's a map...which one would you expect to see, if you saw one at all...

In addition, which is and which one is NOT on the list???  Common Sense dictates here.


----------



## snookman (Oct 12, 2009)

Don't shoot the citty cat with long tail!!! EASY


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Oct 12, 2009)

*honestly*

honestly i really dont know. i cant say what i would have done in that situation but i know what i would do now. let kitty kitty walk on down the ridge!!!!!!


----------



## Coastie (Oct 12, 2009)

JustUs4All said:


> The Endangered Species Act is a crock of hooey for any number of reasons.  Furthermore, if the western panther is not on the list and they can only be told apart by a genetic test, the govt should be required to plainly mark all of the ones they want to save and to insure that these government panthers do not trespass onto private land.
> 
> In my opinion, charging this man would be another government travesty.



While the endangered species act may very well be a crock of hooey, it is in fact the law of the land and therefore must be obeyed unless you are willing to pay the price if you get caught. There are no Western Cougars native to the southeast so if a cougar is encountered, the most logical conclusion would be that it is of the Florida Cougar species and is therefore protected. While the possibility exists of a captive speimen of the western cougar could escape or be turned loose into the wild, none have ever been captured, shot, hit on the road or otherwise accounted for here in Georgia so that leaves but one logical conclusion. If you do see a cougar, leave it alone unless it is attacking you or another person or your livestock/pet.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 12, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Common Sense dictates here.



If common sense dictated there would be no Endangered Species Act.



Coastie said:


> If you do see a cougar, leave it alone unless it is attacking you or another person or your livestock/pet.



If I do, it will be.


----------



## snookman (Oct 12, 2009)

From what I have seen and read about the western cougar and our southern panther, the size of a western cougar is almost double that of his cousin. The southern species poses almost no threat at all to humans! I don't think I would want my kids running around in the woods by themselves if I thought they might in the area. Kind of a double edge sword on the big cats if you know what I mean.


----------



## germag (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes. He should be charged. He violated the law....whether he knew it was the law or not is immaterial (ignorance is no excuse), and whether he believed the law is right or not (everyone is bound by the same laws) is also immaterial. Even if you don't believe in the laws, you still have to obey them. If you don't and are caught, then you should be charged.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 12, 2009)

There are no cougars in Georgia, for evidence of this fact go to the oddities forum and see the ridicule heaped on those who swore they had seen cougars in GA. You could spend days reading posts by the indisputable experts on this board that there are no cougars in GA because they have never seen one, the pictures people have taken of them are fake and anyone who says they have seen one in GA is on dope.

Therefore, given the weighty evidence presented by the GON experts he can not be charged for killing something that does not exist.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 12, 2009)

Backlasher82 said:


> There are no cougars in Georgia, for evidence of this fact go to the oddities forum and see the ridicule heaped on those who swore they had seen cougars in GA. You could spend days reading posts by the indisputable experts on this board that there are no cougars in GA because they have never seen one, the pictures people have taken of them are fake and anyone who says they have seen one in GA is on dope.
> 
> Therefore, given the weighty evidence presented by the GON experts he can not be charged for killing something that does not exist.



ridicule is heaped because if everyone who swears they saw one actually did, there would be more mountain lions than coyotes...


----------



## seaweaver (Oct 12, 2009)

This was the cat from last year that the Biologist said Had to be a escaped pet....HAD to be...


as I recall that cat circled his stand and looked up at the hunter.
If that was correct that is enough for me. The man walks.



cw


----------



## shortround1 (Oct 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> That would be an incorrect assumption. There are regular bulletins posted in S. Ga. regarding sightings of a Fla. Panther and reminding folks the penalty for killing one. Some folks like killing things just because they are different from what they normally see. If they'd stick to killing just for food this discussion wouldn't be happening. I seriously doubt he was in any danger from the cat.


scooter is right, i say we hang the guy, he can't be a hunter he must be a killer? just kidding, he deserves a ticket.


----------



## redneckcamo (Oct 12, 2009)

seaweaver said:


> This was the cat from last year that the Biologist said Had to be a escaped pet....HAD to be...
> 
> 
> as I recall that cat circled his stand and looked up at the hunter.
> ...



this is what I was talkin about in post #2


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 12, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> ridicule is heaped because if everyone who swears they saw one actually did, there would be more mountain lions than coyotes...



So instead of considering the possibility that at least some of the sightings are real you believe all of the sightings are false.


----------



## waits (Oct 12, 2009)

*Let him walk*

If it takes a group of bioligist to determine if he broke the law and he shot something that doesn't exist in Georgia and is capable of preying on livestock,pets,or humans and he circles my stand and looks up at me than I don't care if it is on the endangered list because guess what, there is only one of me so I am endangered. It would have to die.


----------



## BobKat (Oct 12, 2009)

if i see an animal like a panther or a coyote or something should i shoot it or let it walk if it isnt bothering me? some of my friends will shoot them if they see them, and others will let them walk if they dont feel endangered by them what are your opinions?


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 12, 2009)

If in fear for his life...the answer is NO,what if this was a bear and it did the same thing,the answer is that he shot in self defense...How many of us were actually there and saw what happened,only 1 the guy that many want to run through the ringers....I say he walks,and if they do prosecute,I will gladly donate to his lawyer fees....


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 12, 2009)

He should be charged.


----------



## snookman (Oct 12, 2009)

if it's true this cat circled him and was looking up at him. That is a different story! He had no fear of humans and should have been taken out! Just like a 6 foot gator that has no fear of humans from being fed by some idiot!


----------



## Atlanta Fatz (Oct 12, 2009)

I say shoot away.  My luck this cat is on a limb while I am walking out of the woods at dark and pounces on my head.  His only mistake was reporting it.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Oct 12, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> How far away is the closest breeding population of the Mountain Lion of the west??  How close is the closest viable population of  "Florida Panther"??  Here's a map...which one would you expect to see, if you saw one at all...
> 
> In addition, which is and which one is NOT on the list???  Common Sense dictates here.



That map is inaccurate as all get out. There are cats being seen and KILLED all over the Great Lakes states. Michigan, Minnesota, Wisconsin. He should not have killed it maybe, but chargin him is stupid. JMO.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Oct 12, 2009)

germag said:


> Yes. He should be charged. He violated the law....whether he knew it was the law or not is immaterial (ignorance is no excuse), and whether he believed the law is right or not (everyone is bound by the same laws) is also immaterial. Even if you don't believe in the laws, you still have to obey them. If you don't and are caught, then you should be charged.



germag, I hear you and respect your opinion, you always seem to think things out. But let me ask you this,,what about when they make laws that say no more private gun ownership. My point is, there are stupid laws, UNCONSTITUTIONAL laws. Maybe not directly relevent here, but you see my point.

Nick


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 12, 2009)

No he should not get a ticket..
They have PROTECTED elk in North Carolina..Does that mean if I see an elk in GA I should not shoot it? I think not!


----------



## Echo (Oct 12, 2009)

I would be surprised if charges for killing an endangered species are not filed in this case. The idea that you can go out and shoot unusual or rare animals for which there is no established season for is not something that reflects well on our hunting traditions.


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 12, 2009)

They only proved traces to his father that was protected right?? What about the mother? What kind of cat was she? I would certainly get the best lawyer I could find. I agree ignorance is no excuse, but if this cat is not 100% I dont see how it can be included as endangered.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 13, 2009)

Florida panthers are protected under federal law (ESA) as well as GA state law (see below).  While hunting, if I'm not 100% positive that an animal is legal for harvest and the season is open, I don't shoot.  Is it the government's responsibility to make sure every hunter knows every game law and regulation? I think not; it is the hunter's responsibility.  It would be unreasonable for every hunter to know every detail of all the laws; however, if you encounter a situation where you're not sure you wait and ask someone who does.  This should be a fairly logical thought process.  As far as being ticketed, law enforcement enforces laws when they are broken.  The court system will objectively judge the offense to determine intent based on the evidence provided.  If you don't agree with a law you don't disregard it, you change it with who you vote for.  If the ESA was deemed unconstitutional by the majority of voters, we wouldn't have it.

§ 27-3-15.  Seasons and bag limits; promulgation of rules and regulations by board; possession of more than bag limit; reporting number of deer killed 

   (a) It shall be unlawful to hunt the following game species at any time during the periods set forth below:
  Game Species                                          Closed Season         
  ------------                                          -------------         
(1) Quail                                        March 16 -- Oct. 31          
(2) Grouse                                       March 1 -- Oct. 14           
(3) Turkey                                       May 22 -- March 14           
    (A) Gobblers                                                              
    (B) Hens                                     All year                     
(4) Deer                                         Jan. 16 -- Sept. 7; except   
                                                 that the closed season may   
                                                 be Feb. 1 -- Sept. 7 in      
                                                 those counties specified as  
                                                 having an extended           
                                                 archery-only open season in  
                                                 paragraph (4) of subsection  
                                                 (b) of this Code section     
(5) Bobcat                                       March 1 -- Oct. 14           
(6) Opossum                                      March 1 -- Oct. 14, for that 
                                                 area north of and including  
                                                 Haralson, Paulding, Bartow,  
                                                 Cherokee, Forsyth, Hall,     
                                                 Banks, Franklin, and Hart    
                                                 counties                     
(7) Rabbit                                       March 1 -- Oct. 31           
(8) Raccoon                                      March 1 -- Oct. 14, for that 
                                                 area north of and including  
                                                 Carroll, Fulton, Gwinnett,   
                                                 Barrow, Clarke, Oglethorpe,  
                                                 Taliaferro, Wilkes, and      
                                                 Lincoln counties             
(9) Squirrel                                     March 1 -- August 14         
(10) Bear                                        Jan. 16 -- Sept. 7           
(11) Sea turtles and their eggs                  All year                     
(12) Cougar (Felis concolor)                     All year   
(13) Alligators                                  Nov. 1 -- March 31           
(14) Migratory game birds                        March 11 -- August 31


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 13, 2009)

Spotlite said:


> They only proved traces to his father that was protected right?? What about the mother? What kind of cat was she? I would certainly get the best lawyer I could find. I agree ignorance is no excuse, but if this cat is not 100% I dont see how it can be included as endangered.



To answer your question, this is from the Endangered Species Act.  I expect it would cover all endangered subspecies or hybrids thereof.  

DEFINITIONS
SEC. 3. ø16 U.S.C. 1532¿ For the purposes of this Act—

(16) The term ‘‘species’’ includes any subspecies of fish or wildlife or plants, and any distinct population segment of any species of vertebrate fish or wildlife which interbreeds when mature.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 13, 2009)

C.Killmaster said:


> Florida panthers are protected under federal law (ESA) as well as GA state law (see below).  While hunting, if I'm not 100% positive that an animal is legal for harvest and the season is open, I don't shoot.  Is it the government's responsibility to make sure every hunter knows every game law and regulation? I think not; it is the hunter's responsibility.  It would be unreasonable for every hunter to know every detail of all the laws; however, if you encounter a situation where you're not sure you wait and ask someone who does.  This should be a fairly logical thought process.  As far as being ticketed, law enforcement enforces laws when they are broken.  The court system will objectively judge the offense to determine intent based on the evidence provided.  If you don't agree with a law you don't disregard it, you change it with who you vote for.  If the ESA was deemed unconstitutional by the majority of voters, we wouldn't have it.
> 
> § 27-3-15.  Seasons and bag limits; promulgation of rules and regulations by board; possession of more than bag limit; reporting number of deer killed
> 
> ...



So...No matter how you look at it, he is in violation and should be charged.


----------



## Coastie (Oct 13, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> No he should not get a ticket..
> They have PROTECTED elk in North Carolina..Does that mean if I see an elk in GA I should not shoot it? I think not!



Those Elk are protected in North Carolina, not Georgia, and not by the endangered species act. If you see one in Georgia you would likely be encouraged to shoot it since it is a cervid and likely has not been licensed to be present here in Georgia. The DNR would very likely be interested in taking some tissue samples from it as well to insure it was not infected by Chronic Wasting Disease


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 13, 2009)

Should he be charged? 
Yes.  He has probably violated the law even though the law is a bad one.

Should he be convicted?
No.  The law he broke is hog wash.  A jury nullification should be handed down.  

The Endangered Species Act is another liberal attempt to place the judgment of the "American ruling class" above the judgment of God or, if you like, Nature.  The extinction of species has been a part of nature since the began.   Actions taken by humans are just one small part of the process.  Those actions might help it along on occasion, but mankind can neither stop it or start it with or without a law. 

The guy who shot the cougar should be charged with flagrant stupidity for saying anything about it.  A member here, in one of the more notorious threads was fond of commenting that one should, "Shoot, Shovel, and Shut up".  That member offered wisdom in this regard.


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 13, 2009)

snookman said:


> if it's true this cat circled him and was looking up at him. That is a different story! He had no fear of humans and should have been taken out! Just like a 6 foot gator that has no fear of humans from being fed by some idiot!



I think I would have tried a shot into the ground first to see what effect that had.  Maybe the guy did try, I don't know.

I don't have any problems with removing pest animals when it is 100% legal and encouraged, such as the case with coyotes and hogs in GA.  But I do have a problem with taking animals that are not overpopulated, solely to get a mounted pelt, even it was legal.


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 13, 2009)

C.Killmaster said:


> To answer your question, this is from the Endangered Species Act.  I expect it would cover all endangered subspecies or hybrids thereof.
> 
> DEFINITIONS
> SEC. 3. ø16 U.S.C. 1532¿ For the purposes of this Act—
> ...


10-4. I reckon that answered my question.
Plus the other post of yours of no hunting cougars anytime in GA. Charge him.


----------



## shortround1 (Oct 13, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> No he should not get a ticket..
> They have PROTECTED elk in North Carolina..Does that mean if I see an elk in GA I should not shoot it? I think not!


actually elk were found in most areas of north ga. before the white devil showed up!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 13, 2009)

shortround1 said:


> actually elk were found in most areas of north ga. before the white devil showed up!


Cougars were to


----------



## germag (Oct 13, 2009)

Bowyer29 said:


> germag, I hear you and respect your opinion, you always seem to think things out. But let me ask you this,,what about when they make laws that say no more private gun ownership. My point is, there are stupid laws, UNCONSTITUTIONAL laws. Maybe not directly relevent here, but you see my point.
> 
> Nick



Nick,

Just for that I think his fines should be TRIPLED!!!!


Yes, there are stupid laws....but we still have to obey them as long as they are _constitutional._ This law is constitutional even though not everyone agrees with it.

When they try to say "No more guns", that will be unconstitutional and all bets are off. Our rights to own guns are protected by the U.S. Constitution, any laws forbidding gun ownership are unconstitutional and I will not obey those. The constitution does not guarantee us a right to kill endangered species.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Oct 13, 2009)

germag said:


> Nick,
> 
> Just for that I think his fines should be TRIPLED!!!!
> 
> ...



You are of course correct. There is not enough similarity here to be a true point, I just hate that all the "experts" were sure that this was a captive cat, and after some time, find it is not. Anyway, I guess a lesson is learned. If you do something illegal, and do not want to get caught, DO NOT TELL ANYONE!!!!!!!!

Nick


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 14, 2009)

Bowyer29 said:


> You are of course correct. There is not enough similarity here to be a true point, I just hate that all the "experts" were sure that this was a captive cat, and after some time, find it is not.




The only thing proven was the genetic origin of the cat, not how it got here.  It still could have been in captivity.


----------



## great white (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes he should be charged. He broke the law and he knew it. I don't know the guy, nor do i know what happened out there. But if i saw a bear in s. ga and wanted to kill it, i would say he circled me and looked like he was going to climb up and get me. Like i said i don't know what happpened but i think this guy shot it then realized he screwed up and the only way out of it was to say he was afraid for his life. I say charge him.


----------



## seaweaver (Oct 14, 2009)

C.Killmaster said:


> .
> 
> 
> Is it the government's responsibility to make sure every hunter knows every game law and regulation? I think not; it is the hunter's responsibility.  It would be unreasonable for every hunter to know every detail of all the laws;
> ...







Hey look at that!

Cougars are listed!

What page is that on in the current regulations book as I cannot find it?

what page it was it on last years as I still have that and cannot find it either..?

I mean, it is the guide that most hunters have available.
Is it reasonable....to hope that it would be in the yearly reg. book?
Or unreasonable to assume that every hunter has a computer?

I try to be responsible and grab 3 reg books each year.... 
I do not google and scroll thru ga codes....as I consider that unreasonable.



GW based on that last post I hope you never sit on a jury.
Based on what YOU would do, admittedly  NOT knowing details of what happened...you can render a decision.


cw

cw


----------



## stravis (Oct 14, 2009)

If I found a manatee in my pond and jumped in and strangled it, should I be charged?

There are no manatees in Elko, GA historically, so would it then be legal?



If he feared for his life, no he shouldn't be charged. If he killed it because it was there, yes, he should.


----------



## germag (Oct 14, 2009)

stravis said:


> If I found a manatee in my pond and jumped in and strangled it, should I be charged?
> 
> There are no manatees in Elko, GA historically, so would it then be legal?
> 
> ...



Keep in mind that manatees are also federally protected. It's not just state laws that you have to worry about.....


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 14, 2009)

germag said:


> Keep in mind that manatees are also federally protected. It's not just state laws that you have to worry about.....



And keep in mind the size of the hole you would need.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 14, 2009)

C.Killmaster said:


> (8) Raccoon                                      March 1 -- Oct. 14, for that
> area north of and including
> Carroll, Fulton, Gwinnett,
> Barrow, Clarke, Oglethorpe,
> ...



Whats this? Did you leave part of it off or does the area south of here not have a closed season anymore?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2009)

shortround1 said:


> actually elk were found in most areas of north ga. before the white devil showed up!




Hate to bust your bubble, but you might want to research that just a little bit deeper...  



stravis said:


> If I found a manatee in my pond and jumped in and strangled it, should I be charged?
> 
> There are no manatees in Elko, GA historically, so would it then be legal?
> 
> ...





A sea cow in a Georgia pond is a little different from a Florida panther up here.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Oct 14, 2009)

C.Killmaster said:


> The only thing proven was the genetic origin of the cat, not how it got here.  It still could have been in captivity.



Yes sir, it certainly could have. Seems to make sense with the lack of "natural" parasites found in its stomach and bowels too!


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 14, 2009)

seaweaver said:


> Hey look at that!
> 
> Cougars are listed!
> 
> ...



The gist of my post was if an animal is not specifically listed in the popular guide to hunting regulations with seasons and bag limits or listed as an unprotected species it should be natural to assume that it is not legal for harvest.  If you don't know, don't shoot.  Out of the thousands of pages of state laws how many are printed in a guide on an annual basis?  Relatively few, but you are still have to abide by them.  Also, I never made any indication of what the outcome of the court system should be, I just said law enforcement enforces laws when they are broken.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 14, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Whats this? Did you leave part of it off or does the area south of here not have a closed season anymore?


  This is just the framework when those particular seasons cannot be open by law.  Regulation dictates the seasons outside of those dates in the framework.


----------



## olcowman (Oct 15, 2009)

shortround1 said:


> actually elk were found in most areas of north ga. before the white devil showed up!



Who are the "white devils"? Yankees? 

I done waded into this mess on another thread and just like I said... it's a criminal act (and poor judgement) unless it was fixi' to eat him. If he just shot it for the heck of it cause he aint never seen one, well that aint right in my book. 

Does anyone know the guy who shot it? With all the members on this forum surely someone out there is aquainted with this man? I would like to hear his side of the story and what prompted him to kill it. (please direct me if I am missing it somewhere else) I wander if he is a responsible hunter or not? 

On another note, if everyone who claims they done seen a panther in Georgia and been called a liar would donate a dollar... he could probably hire some purty tough lawyers if this does go to court.


----------



## CamoCop (Oct 15, 2009)

stravis said:


> If I found a manatee in my pond and jumped in and strangled it, should I be charged?
> 
> There are no manatees in Elko, GA historically, so would it then be legal?
> 
> ...



by the smile in the picture of him posing with the cat, i seriously doubt he was in fear for his life.  he is an idiot for shooting it and should be charged.  every hunter who buys a hunting license in any state is solely responsible for knowing and understanding that states game laws and shall lawfully abide by them.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Oct 15, 2009)

Panthers don't exist in the state of Georgia, according to most biologists.  If they don't exist then I don't see how he could be charged.  If you were hunting and shot a martian would that be murder?


----------



## stravis (Oct 15, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> A sea cow in a Georgia pond is a little different from a Florida panther up here.



Would it be legal then to kill it if you found it in your pond?

My point was both are federally protected. Substitute manatee with Bald Eagle, California Condor, Desert Tortoise, Key Largo Cotton Mouse, etc.. All are illegal to kill no matter where you find them. 

Again, if he feared for his life, he shouldn't be charged. If he killed a federally protected animal for the sake of killing it, he should be charged.


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Oct 15, 2009)

Science is not perfect, to say there are no panthers in Georgia, southern Georgia especially, is false. I live in southern Georgia and have seen the cat, and many others have seen the cat, none that I know of have been shot. Mainly due to the law and the fact they are not game animals. On another note how can you fear for your life when you are up in a deer stand and the cat is circling you. He's just trying to figure out what you are, cat are very curious. I had very large bob cat do this to me and he is very much alive today, all I had to do was watch him. When I was tired of him I yelled at him to get out of here, the cat left in a hurry! Was no need to kill him I was in his house. Some laws yes don't make scence but they are the law. Sounds like this fellow was a little green as a true sportmans.


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 15, 2009)

CamoCop said:


> by the smile in the picture of him posing with the cat, i seriously doubt he was in fear for his life.  he is an idiot for shooting it and should be charged.  every hunter who buys a hunting license in any state is solely responsible for knowing and understanding that states game laws and shall lawfully abide by them.



Amen Brother, preach on.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 16, 2009)

deerslayer357 said:


> Panthers don't exist in the state of Georgia, according to most biologists.  If they don't exist then I don't see how he could be charged.  If you were hunting and shot a martian would that be murder?



If a tree falls in the woods and no one is there to hear it does it make a sound?


T


----------



## olcowman (Oct 17, 2009)

Throwback said:


> If a tree falls in the woods and no one is there to hear it does it make a sound?
> 
> 
> T



Yes, yes it does. If it falls on a panther or a martian.


----------



## basschaser (Oct 17, 2009)

i would hate to know i just seen a panther and then had to walk out in the dark


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 17, 2009)

stravis said:


> Substitute manatee with Bald Eagle, California Condor, Desert Tortoise, Key Largo Cotton Mouse, etc.. All are illegal to kill no matter where you find them.



If the government wishes to protect the Key Largo Cotton Mouse, they had better keep him out of my pantry.  Ditto large kitties near my home.


----------



## olcowman (Oct 17, 2009)

basschaser said:


> i would hate to know i just seen a panther and then had to walk out in the dark



What about a martian? Or a bigfoot? Lord knows what them martians eat and they ain't much research going on about them bigfeets neither. What if'n it was the bigfoot mating season? I'm purty good sized myself and really hairy, what if them things can't see too good in the dark? I'd probably be thankful to see a panther just 'fore dark, maybe occupy some of them other 'real' dangers in the woods while I sneaked on out to my pickup!

No sir, you give me the choice of having my personal spaces probed by some little green men, or becoming the "bride of bigfoot", or getting attacked by a panther. I'm going to pick the big cat everytime. Sides, they say them bigfeets smell something awful, worse'n a skunk....


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Opening day of the 2007 firearm deer season I saw a big cat in Heard county not far from where this guy shot the panther last year.  I don't know if it was a western mountain lion, eastern catamount, Florida panther, local, pet, stray, import, or illegal.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=158777&highlight=proof
I never even considered shooting it!  I felt blessed to have the opportunity to see such a neat animal from the stand.

I was a little anxious walking out but the cat wouldn't have much of a chance against my rifle.  There is a huge difference between shooting something that's actively trying to eat you and a cougar at the base of the tree.

Part of hunting is knowing the animals that are out there and their behavior.  While living in Alaska I once drew my pistol on an ill-tempered bear.  I also knew when to shoot and when not to.  She eventually went her way and I went mine.  This guy should have done the same with the panther.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 25, 2009)

*some folks won't like this....*

The question should be since when does a Florida state law cross the State line and become enforceable in Georgia? 

Even if it is an endangered species in Florida, Georgia has an open season year round on cougar.

As far as DNA testing to confirm it was a Florida cat, I think it's safe to say, ANY cat killed here could have the same genetic make up and be declared to be from Florida.

We CAN NOT control where wildlife will roam and what their range is, nor can we determine where it came from on sight.

Bottom line - the cat was within the boundaries of the State of Georgia and by GEORGIA STATE HUNTING REGULATIONS the kill was legal. 

This case should be closed and forgotten.

Just my $.02


----------



## Throwback (Oct 25, 2009)

Doc_5729 said:


> The question should be since when does a Florida state law cross the State line and become enforceable in Georgia?
> 
> Even if it is an endangered species in Florida, Georgia has an open season year round on cougar.
> 
> ...



1) It is against FEDERAL LAW to kill a "Florida Panther", that is what he will be charged with, NOT a florida state law. 

2) It is illegal to shoot cougars,panthers, etc in GA too in the ga law. 


T


----------

